# Student Network: Final Project - recommendations



## Azureless (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello Boys & Girls 

I'm ending my 2nd year as a IT technology with area of specialisation in Network and looking for recommendations to what i could do as my final project.

I'm very much interested in MAC/OS, wireless, security such as the previously leaked NSA documents from wikileaks.

Thru school we have been trying to get very much in dept with network and have been thru almost all protocols as well as been using wireshack and packet tracer a lot together with a small sneak peak linux and some kali. Along with that we have been practicing a bit C# and looking into many different window servers. 

So any recommendations will be helpful - i'm very open for everything!

I hope my intentions make sense and thanks so much in advance

Best Regards
<


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moved from Networking Support.


----------

